# are 40G and 30G breeder tanks has tempered bottom?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Was in BA today and "All Glass" 30G and 40G breeders are with tempered glass 

what about another companies?
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

inquire at big als but I do not believe that any Miracles Aquarium bottoms are tempered.

miracles makes all their tanks non tempered so they can be drilled.

but double check with Miracles first.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks,

This is from website: " At Miracles, we use the appropriate glass thickness for strength. We do not use tempered glass for strength. Our tanks can be drilled to accommodate a custom filtration "

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

